# things to do in maui.....



## sudsy9977 (Aug 20, 2012)

so we are going on our honeymoon to hawaiii....we are only staying in maui.....can anybody recommend anything to do?....i know a bunch of u guys live in hawaii....things that we would not do....snorkeling- and probably nothin to do with helicopters!......any advice.....also any advice on places to eat-restaurants etc....i don't mind dropping the cash if its worth it......ryan


----------



## pitonboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Must go up into Haleakala Crater to see the moonscape there; the bicycle ride down the mountain is great, you go from Alpine to Tropical in a few minutes. Longhis in Lahania is a traditional tourist spot but there is a reason it is popular. Drive out to Hana, stopping wherever you can along the way; some of the most romantic little tableaux you can imagine.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 20, 2012)

Do the sunrise on Haleakala if you can get up that early! It's cold up there when it's dark too. Definitely Hana all the way too. Spend more than a day in Hana. Be careful driving on the Hana Highway and be courteous to pull over to let the locals pass you.

Maui is without a doubt the most beautiful place (I've ever been to) on earth. 
Maui no ka oi !!!!!!!!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 20, 2012)

we are gonna try to do the sunrise...i have no problem getting up early if there is something important to do!....the drive to hana is also on our list....we r renting a car too....rthanks for the suggestions guys....ryan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have only been there a week to relax and do nothing, so I am not the best source. But I second what was said. Also, on the way up to the mountain is a small farm that produces goat cheese - nothing fancy, but a nice little stop to have a snack and look at the farm. There are also a few coffee farms you can check out and a small (fruit) wine maker. Definitely go to Hana, i.e. renting a car for a few days is a smart idea. Nice little beaches everywhere... Nice small and easy hikes also. When will you be there? A friend of mine is a ranger in Haleakala Park, maybe I can hook you up. Probably do a luau - they are all a bit cheesy but still o.k., not sure which one is the best. What area are you staying in?

Stefan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 20, 2012)

i read abut the goat cheese place somewhere...i wanted to try and go there.....i am getting there sunday december 2 and leaving i think the morning of the 11th....ryan

i think there was something about a lavender farm laura found and also something about a winery.....i gotta find out names and whatnot nd if i ned reservations anywhere....ryan


----------



## ecchef (Aug 20, 2012)

Hawaiian winery?! That oughta be interesting.


----------



## jaybett (Aug 21, 2012)

Most of the activities on Maui are outdoors. In addition to Haleakala, and Hana, there is the Iao Valley. 

The surfers hang out on the north side of the island, which is close to the airport. Paia which is on the the north side is a small town with a lot of galleries. The restaurant that the locals want to go to celebrate special occasions is Mama's Fish House, which is in Paia. 

A good number of the higher end restaurants are in the Lahaina area. 

The beaches are the main attraction on Maui. While each beach has its own charm, I'm partial to the ones on the south side, starting at Kihei and going south through Wailea. The Kihei beaches are the most accessible, unfortunately they all share the same name Kamaole. The locals shorten the name to Kam. The different beaches are designated by numbers, Kam I, Kam II, Kam III, Kam I'v. Kam III is the most popular. 

Wailea is an upscale town. The opposite of a folksy artsy town such as Paia. There are a number of large hotels and condos along the beach. Sometimes public parking is squeezed between the condos. The parking looks more like an alleyway. Its worth searching out a parking spot. The locals and tourists like to gather on the beaches and watch the sunset. It is pretty spectacular. 

As you head up to Haleakala, there are a number of small towns, where a lot of the locals live, since its noticeably cooler then the beaches. The locals refer to it as up country. Here is where you will find farms and ranches. 

Jay


----------



## cnochef (Aug 21, 2012)

+1 for Haleakala volcano at sunrise, one of the great sights of the world
+1 for Paia, Mama's Fish House and watching windsurfers at Ho'opika Bay
+1 for dinner at Longhi's, a classic restaurant with a great view. Try the Longhi Longhi Salad, Lobster Longhi for 2 or macadamia crusted fish.

Also:

Spend the day in Lahaina shopping and checking out the local art galleries, marina, Banyan Tree, the bar at the historic Pioneer Inn.

Get tattooed as a permanent reminder of your honeymoon. There are excellent artists at Maui Tattoo Company, Atomic Tattoo and Skin Deep.

Watch the surfers at Maalaea Bay, home of the "Freight Train", the world's fastest waves.

Rent scooters and explore the island, or if you have a motorcycle license then enjoy the pristine roads with a Harley.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, and go to McDonalds and get the Portugese breakfast.


----------



## Bigwaved (Aug 21, 2012)

Remember that it will be cold when you go up to see the sunrise on the volcano.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 27, 2012)

Bigwaved said:


> Remember that it will be cold when you go up to see the sunrise on the volcano.



Very good tip esp. in Winter it gets cold up there,so bring the jackets.Do not go up there & leave like some of the Tourist,stick around after the sun is up,it is a very special place.If you bring good shoes you can walk around up there too.

A good thing about going when you are is looking across Alenuihaha Channel and seeing the snow capped peaks of Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa on the Big Island.It is quite a sight.

The Lavendar farm is worth going to esp. for your Wife.Also as you come down Haleakala(assuming you go up in the dark for the sunrise).Take your time the views are spectacular,pull over alot and soak it in.You also might want to bring some good binoculars.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's something NOT to do on Maui... http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/167703265.html?id=167703265

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 28, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Here's something NOT to do on Maui... http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/167703265.html?id=167703265
> 
> Stefan



I did that road once,I am sure they advise against it.Much is single lane, blind curves,& cliffs.Yes heed the warnings and do not try that road.


----------



## Bigwaved (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here. Once we started, it wasn't in the cards to turn around. We had to pull up on the side of the berm once to let someone pass the other way. Pretty views though. I am sure the rental car company would have liked that one.


----------



## geezr (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope you get to see "Jaws" sized waves on the way to Hana and back - http://www.lahaina-family-vacation.com/maui-big-wave-surfing.html if interested, ask locals whether spectators are encouraged/discouraged to get close to the ocean at Jaws. 
Go to the Maui Jaws Map link for the general location. :aloha:


----------



## obtuse (Aug 30, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Here's something NOT to do on Maui... http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/167703265.html?id=167703265
> 
> Stefan



that was actually the one thing I was going to recommend doing. I took that road not knowing what I was getting into, what an adventure! just don't do it an night and you'll face less people coming towards you if you go from lahaina.


----------



## ubiquito (Aug 30, 2012)

That drive around the west end of the island was one of the absolute highlights of my recent trip to maui! The Nakalele Point blowhole is a pretty awesome thing to spend some time with and Julia's banana bread in Kahakuloa actually just might be the best banana bread on the planet.


----------

